# Flock o chickens...



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a swap going on with some folks, the theme is to replicate an old plug. I decided to replicate a South Bend Salt Water Oreno. The plug is 4" long and around 2 oz.

Here is the original....









Here is the replica......









and the flock.....


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks original to me.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

The wire I used was for inline spinners, and the holder is actually a fuse clip, it took me a while to find all the pieces to make it work. The wood I used is Alaskan Yellow Cedar, stuff turns like butter and smells so wonderful. I made a couple test plugs, Etch has one, hope he beats it up. I also sent one to RI to my friend Bob, he took a 30" Striped Bass on it.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

mini, you nailed the original right on the head, pics dont do them justice

Etch


----------



## smitty919 (Aug 23, 2009)

awesome stuff mini.......
etch you bastard why did i have to hear about this place from Vin and not you??????????thanks bro i know who my true friends are now lol rite Vin buddy


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

smitty919 said:


> awesome stuff mini.......
> etch you bastard why did i have to hear about this place from Vin and not you??????????thanks bro i know who my true friends are now lol rite Vin buddy


i would have told you smitty, but its a site for buidlers

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Spinner wire and fuse clips! Now that's lure building at its finest. I would have never thought of fuse clips.

They look great, Min.


----------

